# Lexan-Safe Paint???



## FuneralRacer

I posted this elsewhere, but thought there might be a few more people reading here that might be able to help...

I am a complete newbie at RC, and frankly, I am building one on the ultra-cheap. I'll tell you my story first if you like, or just skip to the end for my question...

I am a hearse (funeral car) owner and driver. I also collect funeral cars in all scales and most price ranges. A few days ago, I found out about HPI Racing's 1959 Pontiac Hearse body in 1/8 scale. I says to myself "I MUST HAVE ONE! Or maybe two or three..." :woohoo: But I can't afford a $300+ Remote control car. But I CAN afford a 1/10 General Lee R/C car on clearance at Wal Mart. So I went out and spent $11.00 on a $60 car, brought it home and proceeded to remove the body. I found a local hobby shop that had HPI body kits in stock and laid down $36+ tax for it. After getting home and spending two days getting my adapter blocks JUST RIGHT and then 3 hours cutting the flashing off the body, I found the "painting tips" printed on the backside of the advertising poster that came in the kit :freak: They suggested I do everything in just the opposite order that I have done them so far, but I think I did okay for myself. My big stumbling block is that they suggested "Lexan-Safe Paint". Oh crap... I can't afford to screw this body up, so I found this forum and need to know:

Is Lexan-Safe paint a special formula, or can I use a readily-available paint to finish my body?


----------



## trophyman

Go to the same Hobby Store where you bought the body and they should have lexan safe paint. The paint for lexan has to flex and has special stuff in it to adhere to the lexan. If you paint it with normal model paint, the paint will fall off if bumped and banged. I know from experience. If for some reason the Hobby Shop wouldn't have the paint you would be able to get it on line at Horizons Hobbies or Tower Hobbies or numerous other suppliers. I like Parma paint because it is water based and has a low odor.


----------



## yokman

iI use and love createx paints.they are 2.00$ a bottle and are water based.you can get them at about any crafts store.my second favorite would be flaskolor which i almost will bet the farm is the same as createx but 5 dollers a bottle and you find that at your hobbyshop.good luck and i hope your casket basket comes out nice 4 ya.


----------



## suprcop67

go to walmart and get the acrylic craft paint, there are tons of colors and it is only $.94 a bottle and i have not had a problem even when i have crashed hard with it coming off the body


----------

